# Wie präsentiert ihr Screenentwuerfe Online?



## Earl-Grey (24. August 2004)

Ich muss jetzt für ne kleine Firma einen Entwurf Online stellen, da ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe mich privat mit denen zu treffen!? Deshalb wollte ich fragen, wie ihr eure Screenentwuerfe Online präsentiert, da es für mich das erste mal ist!?

Wie präsentiert ihr eure Screenentwuerfe Online? Bzw. Baut ihr einen Dummie? Wieviele Entwürfe macht ihr! Farbvarianten, oder was es sonst noch zu beachten gibt?

Gibt es zum Thema Präsentation evtl. auch irgendwelche lesenswerte Bücher

Würde mich über eine rasche Antwort freuen, da ich ein wenig unter Zeitdruck stehe!

Danke!


----------



## chrisbergr (25. August 2004)

Ob es Bücher gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Kann dir nur sagen, wie ich das immer tu`!
Also bei einem Auftrag habe ich ja verschiedene Vorgaben wie das am Ende aussehen soll, dementsprechend gestalte ich das ganze dann auch. Ich lege mich nicht auf eine Mänge an Entwürfen fest, sondern dadurch dass mir mal dort was besser gefällt und dann mal woanders, kommen von alleine 2- 3 Sachen bei raus. Dann nehme ich dieses Design, mach Dummies für Menü und Content, versehe das ganze mit Wasserzeichen und stelle das als eine (pro Design) Grafik online.
Verschiedene Farbvariationen brauch ich auch nicht, da das alles ja von vornerein abgesprochen sein sollte.

Gruß


----------



## Tackleberry (28. August 2004)

Wenn es etwas umfangreicher ist, mach eine PowerPoint Präsentation mit Screenshots der Website. Da kannst Du alles in Ruhe erläutern. Ich würde aber auch eine "funktionierende" Version online stellen damit auch die Praxis getestet werden kann...


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Das größte Prob beim Nicht-persönlich-Präsentieren ist ja,
das man eben nicht persönlich dabei ist und dem Kunden 
alles schön erklären kann.

Der klickt sich einfach durch deine Bilder durch
und sagt dann "gefällt mir" oder eben "g. m. NICHT".
Damit Fall 2 nicht passiert,
musst du Entscheidungshilfen geben.

Mein Tipp:
PDF mit zwischengeschalteten Konzeptseiten,
die ganz kurz deine Gestaltung erklären.
Das wirkt oft Wunder!


----------

